# Another Sunday Ride...Sunday Skimming



## Down2Ride (Jan 6, 2011)

Almost every Sunday at Enid Lake...Come join us!
-Marc


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE! :rockn:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Great Stuff! :rockn:


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

were do you unload at im from tupelo so im not too far 
away


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

that is sweeeeet!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

thats some crazy **** i wanna try it but scared ill mess up n mess bike up


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yall crazy! I prefer to just go through/under the water....not on top of it lol


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice job....looks like gr8 fun!


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks like fun:bigok:


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

That is some crazy ****. How fast ya going when you hit the water?


----------



## Down2Ride (Jan 6, 2011)

We unload at Riverside on the North side of the Lake near Batesville. The day usually consists of seeing who can skim the farthest on top and some drag racing. I hit the water at around 60mph. If you listen in the first video, I let out of it to slow down.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd like to see that Time Warped!


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

Thats crazy....i could see that going bad in a hurry lol :bigeyes:


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Interesting, not for the faint of heart! About how deep is the water where your crossing?


----------

